# Crushes



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

They suck! I can't stand those feelings!

I have another crush on someone from this forum and it's hurting me bad. 
He's a bloke by the way.

Ugh!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a crush on someone on this forum too and I love it.

Hazel you will probably never meet this person.
Just enjoy the feeling of love.
You can't get hurt.

Have some fun - I am.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

how can I have fun when I had some bad experiences in the past?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Just do it.
I order you!!
The trick for me is not to care if your head gets chopped off.
I keep sticking it out there.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I like your sense of humour Mark! Lol.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Mark said:


> Just do it.
> I order you!!
> The trick for me is not to care if your head gets chopped off.
> I keep sticking it out there.


It's not a joke!!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

What's a bloke? Is that someone that likes to get crunked fo shiggatay while taking the piss?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> What's a bloke? Is that someone that likes to get crunked fo shiggatay while taking the piss?


What?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Heh..bunch of crazy terms I've learned from Hazel and Lynsey all crammed in one unintellible sentence.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Bloke = man


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Crushes can be painful. Just have fun with it, though. Have you told this person?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Heh..bunch of crazy terms I've learned from Hazel and Lynsey all crammed in one unintellible sentence.


Ok I thought that you had lost it. - even more than you have - not that thats a bad thing - or a good thing or a thing at all..... I will stop here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Hazel, is your crush for Mark?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Who`s the lucky?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: Who's the lucky?........bloke. Any clues? I love this game!


----------



## hippieho (Dec 19, 2008)

crushes crushes crushes


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

hippieho said:


> crushes crushes crushes


hmm yeah, tell me about it


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Mark said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Heh..bunch of crazy terms I've learned from Hazel and Lynsey all crammed in one unintellible sentence.
> ...


He has lost it, he listens to me!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol, shit does that mean i've lost it too?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Run for your life Kenny!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol...!

Gotta love talking in slang


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Give us some clues, Hazel!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Jesse :mrgreen:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> Jesse :mrgreen:


you can always sell any dream to me.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay okay... yes i do have a crush on Jesse mmkay? 
It's just a stupid crush. Lol i hope this doesn't stop him from talking to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> lol, shit does that mean i've lost it too?


Yes , I just wanted to send you crazy so that I looked sane of course.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

High 5 Spirit! LMAO!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol Hazel why would I stop talking to you, you're awesome!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol coz that's what i thought you would do! But thanks anyway


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> High 5 Spirit! LMAO!


High five! love ya SistA :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> Lol coz that's what i thought you would do! But thanks anyway


I think I'd be a nob jockey if I did that


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> I think I'd be a nob jockey if I did that


LOL.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

A real well-fit buff ting-a-ling, Jesse is, in't?

Or is that strictly British slang?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Aussies and the British understand each other coz we speak the same slang lol.

Yep Jesse is fit and so are you and others


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

What do you mean fit?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll get this one, she means you are in good physical condition...Fit :mrgreen:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha I wish


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

no, no, no
"well-fit" would mean you're a good-looking bloke...perhaps one some slag would fancy for a little slap and tickle


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

egodeath said:


> no, no, no
> "well-fit" would mean you're a good-looking bloke...perhaps one some slag would fancy for a little slap and tickle


Yes, fit is like "Cor hes well fit, I would...er hm....? .... slap and tickle! ." 

R slag is not a very nice word over here.

There are some fit men on here, I must admit.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't calling anyone a slag! I was just suggesting that a lady of the more promiscuous bent might be interested in a fit fellow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

egodeath said:


> I wasn't calling anyone a slag! I was just suggesting that a lady of the more promiscuous bent might be interested in a fit fellow.


LOL, well if you put it like that.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I cant understand anything you guys are saying 8)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> I cant understand anything you guys are saying 8)


You don't want to know...


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL.....Yeah


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok well I know everyone is completely clueless and had no idea about this so Im going to make it known- It's a possibility, a small one mind you, that I _might_ have a bit of a crush on the gorgeous Lynsey.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Finally! It's out!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Hes mad, I tell you , mad!  He must be. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Ok well I know everyone is completely clueless and had no idea about this so Im going to make it known- It's a possibility, a small one mind you, that I _might_ have a bit of a crush on the gorgeous Lynsey.


NO :shock: ...........LOL....


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Hes mad, I tell you , mad!  He must be. :wink:


He really does, Lyns! He really does!  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

It's the truth! you can see it from the way he types :lol:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lynsey are you casting spells on boys again? tisk tisk!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> lynsey are you casting spells on boys again? tisk tisk!


Oh... is that what it is?? hmmm :wink: 8)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

It's magick. Natural magick. No spells


----------



## checkmate2006 (Jan 12, 2009)

Crushes for me either crush me or i brush them off and keep going forward. The one's that crush me are the ones that the person has a ton in common but either they are taken or too far away.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > lynsey are you casting spells on boys again? tisk tisk!
> ...


NO LOL...I would never do that, what do you mean _again_? I never did do anything like it. :lol:

Me and Jesse are awesome friends.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> Aussies and the British understand each other coz we speak the same slang lol.
> 
> Yep Jesse is fit and so are you and others


Pssst..I spoke to Jesse last night  . We couldn't understand each other all of the time lol...but he has a very cute accent and it was so awesome to hear his voice. :wink:


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Ahh crushes, I loved the feeling of crushing on someone. The butterfly feeling you get when you talk to them. The feel of new love is the greatest. Unfortunately when you are with someone for a long time that feeling fades alittle but it is good while it lasts


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> Ahh crushes, I loved the feeling of crushing on someone. The butterfly feeling you get when you talk to them. The feel of new love is the greatest. Unfortunately when you are with someone for a long time that feeling fades alittle but it is good while it lasts


I actually have a few thoughts on this... Well who'd of thought it lol hm.. ...I think the feeling fades because nowadays nobody wants to do anything properly. Nobody takes their time nowadays to really get to know their partner properly, they just rush straight in headfirst for relationship sake and get hooked on that rush-that adrenaline. Most people are just in love with the idea of being in love and survive on that and crushes are not the same as love, they always fade, we grow out of them. I made those stupid mistakes and then I went totally off relationships, infact I became very bitter about the whole subject....BUT sometimes when you're not looking, it finds you for the right reasons. I believe in doing things the proper way now, taking it slowly, letting it flow and then I believe if the feelings are genuine and not just fantastical and rushed, they will last. It's not old fashioned, it's part of emotional maturity.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Yea, crushes are a lot different than love. I have crushed on so many people through my years but only loved 1 and still do to the day =] but when you are with someone for years that new love feeling fades somewhat because both people become comfortable. I was just thinking that the butterfly feeling you get from crushes may seem a lot like love so it just made me think back to my experiences of new love which is VERY different indeed. I was just babbling anyhow didn't want to steer this post in another direction than the original topic. **Sneaks away quietly**


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> Yea, crushes are a lot different than love. I have crushed on so many people through my years but only loved 1 and still do to the day =] but when you are with someone for years that new love feeling fades somewhat because both people become comfortable. I was just thinking that the butterfly feeling you get from crushes may seem a lot like love so it just made me think back to my experiences of new love which is VERY different indeed. I was just babbling anyhow didn't want to steer this post in another direction than the original topic. **Sneaks away quietly**


No I liked your post. That is one of my fears, that people just start to take each other for granted after some time of being in a relationship and then condition each other, I hate that. I guess it takes a lot of heartache and learning the lessons before it comes good. Of course new love is exciting, and of course after a while that fades somewhat , which is why a good foundation such as friendship is important I think. Dreamingoflife, you do that alot lol, you come in a post and then make excuses and run away- I want to hear what you have to say, it's all good. :wink:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> SistA HazeL said:
> 
> 
> > Aussies and the British understand each other coz we speak the same slang lol.
> ...


what? you spoke to him on the phone? How come you never let me speak to you on the phone?? =[


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Me ?? I never stopped you lol. I only have a mobile at the mo which has to be plugged in at the charger to use it lol, Jesse brought a phone card and phoned me. If you wanna phone me, I'd really love to talk to you Hazel anytime, you want my number? I'll soon be getting my home landline phone put on so I can phone peeps and I'm looking into getting a phone card myself. 

Lynsey.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

use skype


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't have skype or a mic..and I use someone elses comp at the moment, I really don't want them hearing my convos. :wink:


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

good afternoon there is sure a lot of love on this forum....lol.


----------

